# Blast your human emotions!!!



## shiftylarry (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry, but this made me smile, and I thought I'd share it with all of you.
http://www.kpho.com/news/15456156/detail.html


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats stupid to say the least


----------



## Lexi (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow...nothing like living in the land of the FREE


----------



## DZLife (Mar 1, 2008)

Holy CRAP, that's a big load of bs...


----------



## DZLife (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd have a s**t-fit if my school ever did that!!!
Hooray for public peaceful protest!


----------



## playlboi (Mar 1, 2008)

i find that quite amusing.

what will they come up with next?


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 1, 2008)

"Branham said she got detention this week for hugging her friend after school."

Are you kidding me, who in the world would do that!?! That is such :bs


----------



## Mike (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow, this is really something. :bs


----------



## nat (Mar 4, 2008)

if all you are worried about at your school is kids hugging too much... you are doing O-K ha ha


----------



## bored_gurl9023 (Mar 4, 2008)

In the highschool I graduated from, holding hands, kissing, hugging, and even flirting were prohibited. I could even be suspended of hugging my cousins. It's SO stupid. Least the girl only had a week of detention for hugging her friend after school. Hug a person after school where I graduated and you were expelled for PDA. Morons..


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Mar 4, 2008)

For the la-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-nd of the SUPRESSED, and the home of the IGNORANT.


----------

